# Preferred work



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Little Lotte said:


> I was considering trying to get an engineering degree; if I were going to go back to college that's what I would do. But I don't think I have enough sustaining interest to actually apply myself to it. I'm going to take a TESOL course, so I can teach English as a second language. Which I think will be in about the right zone.
> 
> Had a couple au pair jobs, worked as a caretaker for an old lady. Of those I liked the most demanding job the most. The others were too vague, had too much down time, it was uncomfortable. *I like jobs with really clear expectations; I tend to feel insecure about competence so it's nice to have a mental checklist rather than 'eh I hope they like what I'm doing'. Plus I enjoy mental checklists and rubrics in general *


Saaame to bolded, yup

Also, from the previous boards/chats and your au pair experience (+ knowledge with various languages) teaching English really does seem fitting, hope you enjoy the course when you take it!


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm exactly the opposite, OP, when it comes to hammer and nail work versus writing. I love writing (and reading XD) and absolutely detest hammer and nail type work. You ask me to put together a book case and I'll feel like I'm shrinking away from the world. I can do it...but gawd I better have some instructions and preferably some help. @O_o (Heh, I get to use your username to tag you AND as an emotive response. I feel like that is winning somehow)


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I'm exactly the opposite, OP, when it comes to hammer and nail work versus writing. I love writing (and reading XD) and absolutely detest hammer and nail type work. You ask me to put together a book case and I'll feel like I'm shrinking away from the world. I can do it...but gawd I better have some instructions and preferably some help. @** (Heh, I get to use your username to tag you AND as an emotive response. I feel like that is winning somehow)


But hammer work is kind of like legos! Things like putting together desks, origami, puzzles, crafts all fall under the same category for me. Writing takes much longer, I will spent 2-3 hours (much more in some case) just responding to people's messages sometimes, it takes a long time to figure out how exactly you want to word something. Shortening down the rambling, or just following specific formats, "capturing your readers attention". I know how people do it, but how... how they can prefer it over other things - next Tuesday we're going to have an hours to answer 4 essay questions (1 pages each) and I'm sinking into myself over it. I really hope she'll have specific questions she wants us to answer, because if they are vague ands she expects me to figure out the format myself, that shit is going to take much longer than that. Then I get picky with phrasing, then I go back and want to re-edit everything. I can write bibles but only when no structure or purpose is really expected from me, no grading and 'staying on topic' and you just kind of let me walk off into the mental woods somewhere. 

Other than that, I would hammer together bird houses for every home in my city if it meant I didn't have to write my 3 page grad school "purpose statement". 

Differences, huh?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah, differences. I much prefer abstract work of any kind to that sort of physical stuff. I'd rather do math problems, even. XD



> I can write bibles but only when no structure or purpose is really expected from me, no grading and 'staying on topic' and you just kind of let me walk off into the mental woods somewhere.


Heh. We have this in common. I learned a long time ago that the best way for me to overcome this problem and adhere to the structure is to be so good at writing that I am above reproach ^^

What I do is I write out everything. All my thoughts and all that that are pertinent to the topic, and some that aren't. Then I edit out things that don't matter and other things like that, and revise the whole paper to flow together. I don't stress about rules like "proper number of sentences per paragraph" and other stuff like that because in my experience, if you have good voice, good flow, good grammar and word choice, and stay on topic you get a good grade anyway.

I tend to get graded down by overly serious teachers for my conversational style. I also tend to write 30% more content than the teacher asked for AFTER revising things down. That's fine by me, but some teachers get really anal about page maximums. The biggest irritation with writing for me is the part where I have to adapt my style to a specific teacher's preferences. I feel like there should be a way that works for all, but I can't seem to do that on the first try. :/


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I like sciences in general, but ended studying chemistry as I disliked biology's reliance on details that I can't recall well. Besides, biochemistry was too focused on the health side of things and it bored me to death. I wanted to dig more on the molecular biology stuff, but sadly it wasn't the main focus at the college where I study at the moment. About chem I prefer more inorganic and physical chemistry, while organic chem has so many reactions and I never bothered much to get the logic of them as I zoned out thanks to the sheer amount of information. I don't mind the math part, but the proofs of some theories are a pain in the ass and seem kinda pointless overall.

I prefer to do more theoretical work overall, as lab requires some skills that I have trouble with, specially as I always got low amounts of products in organic chem.

I haven't really worked yet, so I'm still getting ideas of what I may want to do later.


----------

